# Star Wars Battlefront Error



## AverageJoe (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, I tried to run Star Wars Battlefront after installing it and applying the official 1.2 patch, and here is the error I got:



> Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
> 
> Buffer Overrun Detected!
> 
> ...


Can anyone please help me fix this error so that I will be able to play the game? 

Thanks in advance for any help on this issue.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello joe welcome to tsf.got a couple things for you to try.first off reinstall  Microsoft Visual C++.then try the follow these steps first link in my sig,if the reinstall of c++ doesnt help.


----------

